# Fence Recomendations



## TZombek (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,
I'm new to the group and Vizslas. So I'm planning ahead a little.
What are fence recommendations for V dogs? How high?
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 6ft cedar fence, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The breeder of our 1st V had a 4' fence until one of her V's jumped it and she extended it to 6'.

Our 2nd V visited a neighbor who had a 4' fence and our V had to use a nearby rock as a launching pad to get over it. He could only get over 3' unaided.

Daisy can jump into a car through an open window.

The other 2 are/were not jumpers at all.

Try a forum search on "fence jumping".


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

If you prefer a different style or height fence, have you thought about an Invisible Fence ? We have used one on a large lot for almost 20 years and it has worked very well for all our dogs. We have a 3 rail fence on three sides and no fence at all along a creek bank. Of course it won't keep other dogs out.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I've heard good and bad about invisible fences. We purchased one, but haven't felt the real need to install it yet. A six foot fence can get pretty expensive pretty quick, but seem to do pretty well for most dogs. I think our dog could jump a four foot fence from a standing position with his eyes closed and one leg tied behind him. He can easily clear the back of the couch during a case of the zoomies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

MikoMN said:


> I've heard good and bad about invisible fences. We purchased one, but haven't felt the real need to install it yet. A six foot fence can get pretty expensive pretty quick, but seem to do pretty well for most dogs. I think our dog could jump a four foot fence from a standing position with his eyes closed and one leg tied behind him. He can easily clear the back of the couch during a case of the zoomies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid fences and 6 foot fences are prohibited in our rural development, but I think I would prefer the Invisible Fence even without that limitation. Also with the Invisible Fence the dogs have a full 5 acres to run and explore that way and no off leash worries.


----------

